# Start school in Jan 2008



## futureemt (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everyone


I start EMT school in January and excited and scared to death.  Any words of wisdom....i can use all the help I can get.

thanks


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 12, 2007)

If it is Basic EMT, don't sweat it too much. Take notes, read the assignments, and practice as much as possible. 


Good luck! 

R/r 911


----------



## futureemt (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks so much. Yes, its EMT-B  I want this so bad.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SwissEMT (Nov 12, 2007)

EMT-B is really a walk in the park. Don't worry about it!


----------



## futureemt (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks!!  I just don't know what to expected....what's a main thing I should focus on.  Anything I can start reading in advance to be a little ahead of myself.

I'll keep ya posted

Thanks

Donna


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 12, 2007)

If you want to start reading in advance, then I recommend that you start studying medical terminology.  Also, if you have the time and inclination, I would recommend that you also study Anatomy and Physiology (A&P).  This will give you a good background for your classes, whether or not you continue on past the basic level.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 12, 2007)

Have you taken any First Aid or CPR classes before?


----------



## futureemt (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks I'll do that....


----------



## futureemt (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, I'm BLS CPR/AED certifed through AHA....and I getting certified BLS by The Red Cross through work too...not sure if there's difference, but I do it for a refresher.... its free LOL

Why do you ask???


----------



## seanm028 (Nov 12, 2007)

It's a requirement for EMT-B classes.  They don't really teach you CPR, they just expect you to know it already.  One of the practical exam stations is CPR and AED, so they'll review it and correct your technique, but if you don't know it coming in then you're already behind.

I would reccomend learning A&P, like ffemt said.  Especially positions and some of the terminology, such as distal/proximal, anterior/posterior, superior/inferior, and the lines the separate the body- midline, midclavicular, midaxillary, transverse, etc.

That'll all just give you a leg up and hopefully cut stress a little.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd find out what book the course is using and start doing some of the basic memorization.

Parts of the body (A&P), baseline vitals, medical terminology, and anything else that will help give you that "I remember this" feeling when you actually learn it in class.  Even if you only read ten minutes a night, it will do wonders.

Keep us updated!


----------



## futureemt (Nov 12, 2007)

I asked around...one of the guys going for his emt-b that's on the firehouse said that they are changing books in January....would it matter that much what text i looked at.   Thanks

Everyone is great here...I appreciated all the support I def will keep everyone posted.


----------



## futureemt (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL...funny you said that about the anatomic terms and body reference planes, I'm already confusing myself...yes I'm blonde, but a smart one...just stuck in stupid at the moment---

thanks again


----------



## siefersl (Nov 15, 2007)

In my experience the books all say the same thing just have a different way of saying it.  Like everyone said terminology helps.  I took the class as a senior in HS so what helped me was i had taken HS A&P the previous year.  IT HELPED A LOT!!!!!  Good luck with the class.  Don't sweat but be prepared to get to know your class mates REAL WELL.  As they will get to know you quite well too.  LOL.


----------



## futureemt (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks...everyone here is making me feel so much better and I will keep everyone update.  I'm glad I can have such a great support system with ppl all over the place......I'm getting more and more excited to start


----------



## TheDoll (Nov 15, 2007)

for me, the hardest part about taking the course wasn't reading and taking the tests. it was the hands on portion. it seemed to take me awhile to get into the swing of being around patients and touching and dealing with them. that also happens to be...THE JOB OF AN EMT! so, if you can, i would arm yourself with a bp cuff and stethiscope and start taking blood pressures and listening to breath sounds on people (preferably people you  know--you'll have plenty of time to do this to strangers). also, if you can volunteer in an er or on a floor in a hospital, i would do that. good luck! i'm sure you'll do great. it's not that hard, but you have to keep up. oh, and for crying out loud, show up to class!


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

I found a A&P book yesterday that completely awesome...I read a few chapters already...thanks ago.  I having a hard time finding a medical term. book and suggestions!!


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks.  I have a bP cuff and stethoscope and just have to remind myself how do it again.  I'm having trouble with the bottom number. My husband is the worst pt.  LOL  Breath sounds how am I going to do that?  I dont know all the different sounds.  

I like hands on I always like that part...reading is okay, but that's why I want to start reading earlier so I'm two steps ahead, but not to much ahead.

thanks for the support


----------



## firecoins (Nov 16, 2007)

bp?  Put the cuff around the bicep.  Put the scope on CORRECTLY . pump up the scope.  When you hear the pulse, thats your top number.  When the pulse stops, thats you bottom number.


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks I got it...need practice


to everyone that knows about my cpr ordeal.....I got a 90 on the test, I forgot to answer a question....whoo hoo!!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 16, 2007)

Although, I realize you are eager to learn and I appreciate that, be sure to follow your text and suggested guidelines. Some instructors are more intense on what they want their students to learn and how, so follow your syllabus and not to have to re-learn anything I would just read ahead the objectives. 

When investing in an anatomy book, be sure that you purchase a physiology one as well. One may know the parts, but unless one realizes how those parts work, it does not matter. 

Good luck!

R/r 911


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

I totally understand... and I did get a book like that. Thanks for the advice


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

*suggestions for EMT Class*

Yes, I do have a suggestion for you. Prepare to be TOUCHED a lot. I used to be a very private, "non-touchy-feely" type, but throughout EMT school, I got over that really quick. Nothing is more fun that being strapped to a backboard and flipped over to "test" the strapping.  Blood pressures and pulses, c-collars around your neck.....lots of "maintaining c-spine"....

I think you'll learn a lot, and have a great time. Don't mean to be the dodo bird of the crowd, but I didn't find EMT school all that easy. :blush: Some aspects of the class were simple, some were more challenging. My favorite part was my first time participating in a staged mass casualty incident. It's one thing to learn it behind a desk, but a whole other story when people are running around, and screaming in your face, and crying (and laughing) all at the same time! If you have any questions, feel free to drop me a line.


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

hahah "TOUCHED".....thought of something funny, sorry!  Your not a dodo bird, I'll take all the advice in the world.  See that's me partipating in a staged mass casualty incident.  You see my pic...that was me today at CPR class for work....I'm the first one to jump into anything.  I'll be in touch, thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Anomalous (Nov 17, 2007)

futureemt said:


> My husband is the worst pt.  LOL  Breath sounds how am I going to do that?  I dont know all the different sounds.



For starters, just listen to any you can.  You will quickly figure out what's normal.  If you know what is normal, the abnormal sound are the other ones. 


Good luck.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 17, 2007)

Generally there's one or more students in the class who are recerting and have field experience.  Stick to them like glue during all the practical sessions.  And, if you don't understand something and everyone else is nodding like a bunch of bobble head dolls, speak up, ask for further clarification and keep asking until you understand.


----------



## futureemt (Nov 18, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> For starters, just listen to any you can.  You will quickly figure out what's normal.  If you know what is normal, the abnormal sound are the other ones.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Got IT!!!!  Yea, I think I can figure out normal....:unsure:


----------



## futureemt (Nov 18, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Generally there's one or more students in the class who are recerting and have field experience.  Stick to them like glue during all the practical sessions.  And, if you don't understand something and everyone else is nodding like a bunch of bobble head dolls, speak up, ask for further clarification and keep asking until you understand.




No question is every stupid....got it.  I guess I take the same advice I give my kids.  If you don't know it... ask.  I was told by another emt from another squad that I should see if I can do ride alongs now...any suggestions?

I guess I should see if our squad allows it.


----------



## bemt17 (Nov 25, 2007)

The class isn't all that hard I took a 6 week emt class when I was a sophmore in HS and it took me 2 tries at the final state written exam only because I freeze up with written exams but the practical I flew through with ease and dont let the instructors scare you with how they talk about the state exams there not as hard as they make it seem.


----------



## reaper (Nov 25, 2007)

bemt17 said:


> The class isn't all that hard I took a 6 week emt class when I was a sophmore in HS and it took me 2 tries at the final state written exam only because I freeze up with written exams but the practical I flew through with ease and dont let the instructors scare you with how they talk about the state exams there not as hard as they make it seem.




:unsure:h34r::wacko::blush::sad:


----------



## ErinCooley (Nov 25, 2007)

I hate to be the dumbass in the group, but I'm not finding it "easy"... I'm studying my *** off for my A grade.  I'm also working the equilivent of 3-8 hour days for this class plus study time.

In the field, I feel like a jackass because I have SO much to learn!!  I haven't had anything "easy" yet!!!  Of course, I majored in Geography with a double minor in geology and planning... I've never taken or paid attention to anything medical before July 10th when my class started.

PS.. I'm in EMT-intermediate school.


----------



## futureemt (Nov 26, 2007)

reaper said:


> :unsure:h34r::wacko::blush::sad:



Thanks!  I appreciated it.  I was told by a few ppl that were I'm going it a little rough.  I figure that as long as I pay attention like a lot you mentioned I'll be fine.  I been trying to read an A&P book to get some understanding.  I went to nursing school back in 1994, but wasn't able to finish so I do have some what a medical background.  I'll take all the advice I can get and will keep everyone updated.  I love hands on.  Thanks for the support!!

Donna
Futureemt


----------



## Jolt (Dec 10, 2007)

I know this topic is getting a little old, but...

I found this web site a while back if you want to try it for heart and lung sounds http://www.wilkes.med.ucla.edu/inex.htm.  It helps you get the idea about what you might be listening for.

And I saw those smilies, reaper.   I took my EMT class in the summer between my sophomore and junior years of high school and it was only 5 weeks long!  I didn't have a problem with it and I breezed through my state exams on the first shot.  Feel free to judge.


----------



## roxychick (Dec 11, 2007)

I start in January too! The first day of class is my birthday...woot! :wacko:


----------



## reaper (Dec 11, 2007)

Jolt said:


> I know this topic is getting a little old, but...
> 
> I found this web site a while back if you want to try it for heart and lung sounds http://www.wilkes.med.ucla.edu/inex.htm.  It helps you get the idea about what you might be listening for.
> 
> And I saw those smilies, reaper.   I took my EMT class in the summer between my sophomore and junior years of high school and it was only 5 weeks long!  I didn't have a problem with it and I breezed through my state exams on the first shot.  Feel free to judge.




That was for the length of the school!

No offense, but yours was a joke too! EMT classes are dumbed down enough. There is no way it should be done in less then 2 months!

Sorry, but I don't want anyone treating me, that only has 5-6 weeks of training!:unsure:

Just because you breeze through it and pass the exam, does not mean you learned what you needed to know. Do you want a surgeon working on you, that got through med school in 6 months?

This is why a lot of people are putting down the EMT training that is out there now. I definitely don't think it should be done by a 15-16 yo in HS. Maybe as a 3-4 semester senior, but no sooner.

I do like EMT training in HS as a senior, so then you can go straight to medic school and be taught the right way.


----------



## ali (Dec 11, 2007)

*enjoy*

I am finishing my EMT class now, my advice is to pay attention and have fun.  My class got really close and we are all friends and we are always willing to help each other which helped a lot.  Remember the basics: ABCs, personal safety is the most important thing and PMS.


----------



## futureemt (Dec 13, 2007)

ali said:


> I am finishing my EMT class now, my advice is to pay attention and have fun.  My class got really close and we are all friends and we are always willing to help each other which helped a lot.  Remember the basics: ABCs, personal safety is the most important thing and PMS.



Thanks so much....I appreciated it


----------



## futureemt (Dec 13, 2007)

roxychick said:


> I start in January too! The first day of class is my birthday...woot! :wacko:



We should stay in touch...let me know if you want my direct email and IM--I also have myspace

Donna


----------



## futureemt (Dec 13, 2007)

Jolt said:


> I know this topic is getting a little old, but...
> 
> I found this web site a while back if you want to try it for heart and lung sounds http://www.wilkes.med.ucla.edu/inex.htm.  It helps you get the idea about what you might be listening for.
> 
> And I saw those smilies, reaper.   I took my EMT class in the summer between my sophomore and junior years of high school and it was only 5 weeks long!  I didn't have a problem with it and I breezed through my state exams on the first shot.  Feel free to judge.



This was great site...thanks.  I do remember some stuff when I was in nursing school like 12 yrs ago


----------



## futureemt (Dec 13, 2007)

ErinCooley said:


> I hate to be the dumbass in the group, but I'm not finding it "easy"... I'm studying my *** off for my A grade.  I'm also working the equilivent of 3-8 hour days for this class plus study time.
> 
> In the field, I feel like a jackass because I have SO much to learn!!  I haven't had anything "easy" yet!!!  Of course, I majored in Geography with a double minor in geology and planning... I've never taken or paid attention to anything medical before July 10th when my class started.
> 
> PS.. I'm in EMT-intermediate school.



Why would you call yourself that.  Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Addison23 (Dec 18, 2007)

You will do fine! Just read the assignments.


----------



## roxychick (Dec 18, 2007)

futureemt said:


> We should stay in touch...let me know if you want my direct email and IM--I also have myspace
> 
> Donna



Here's my myspace


----------



## futureemt (Dec 18, 2007)

Addison23 said:


> You will do fine! Just read the assignments.



Thanks Addison...we don't know when class even starts yet...haha...I think if I knew that I would be a little more less nervous.  Keep you posted.

Donna


----------



## patrick239 (Dec 18, 2007)

I start school in January as well, I am quite nervous but looking forward to the experience.  I just hope I get good instructors in the classroom and in the field that really care about teaching.


----------



## Addison23 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well January is almost here!  You better start making some calls and find out when classes start. I hate when schools/programs do that. Keep me posted though! Good Luck!

~Addison


----------



## futureemt (Dec 18, 2007)

Addison23 said:


> Well January is almost here!  You better start making some calls and find out when classes start. I hate when schools/programs do that. Keep me posted though! Good Luck!
> 
> ~Addison



I'm on it.  They haven't given out squad the school date yet either....everyone is frustrated.  I definately keep you posted, same goes for you.


----------



## futureemt (Dec 18, 2007)

patrick239 said:


> I start school in January as well, I am quite nervous but looking forward to the experience.  I just hope I get good instructors in the classroom and in the field that really care about teaching.



Well, keep in touch and we can all be in it together.  If you want my direct email and stuff, let me know

Donna B)


----------



## futureemt (Dec 18, 2007)

roxychick said:


> Here's my myspace



I requested you as a friend on myspace. I'm (unique in many ways)....as my profile name


----------



## KillTank (Dec 18, 2007)

OreoThief said:


> Yes, I do have a suggestion for you. Prepare to be TOUCHED a lot. I used to be a very private, "non-touchy-feely" type, but throughout EMT school, I got over that really quick. Nothing is more fun that being strapped to a backboard and flipped over to "test" the strapping.  Blood pressures and pulses, c-collars around your neck.....lots of "maintaining c-spine"....
> 
> I think you'll learn a lot, and have a great time. Don't mean to be the dodo bird of the crowd, but I didn't find EMT school all that easy. :blush: Some aspects of the class were simple, some were more challenging. My favorite part was my first time participating in a staged mass casualty incident. It's one thing to learn it behind a desk, but a whole other story when people are running around, and screaming in your face, and crying (and laughing) all at the same time! If you have any questions, feel free to drop me a line.



haha hell yea i was the same way, then we started doing full body rapid exams, checking pulses, straping to long boards, The worst was the traction splint cause I had this really hot girl in class feeling up all over my butt trying to find where to anchor the damn thing hahah 

Im almost finished with the course and i take the national registry next month. I say the best advise i can give you is read read read. try and take practice tests when ever possible and try to make a friend in the class so you can help each other out by studying and testing each other and as well someone to practice skills on. But more important go into it with a good attitude and make it fun.^_^


----------



## futureemt (Dec 19, 2007)

KillTank said:


> haha hell yea i was the same way, then we started doing full body rapid exams, checking pulses, straping to long boards, The worst was the traction splint cause I had this really hot girl in class feeling up all over my butt trying to find where to anchor the damn thing hahah
> 
> Im almost finished with the course and i take the national registry next month. I say the best advise i can give you is read read read. try and take practice tests when ever possible and try to make a friend in the class so you can help each other out by studying and testing each other and as well someone to practice skills on. But more important go into it with a good attitude and make it fun.^_^




I have a great attitude and getting really excited.  Great I'm married, but there could be some hot guys in my class...ha ha.  Thanks for the advice.  Keep ya posted.


----------

